# [SOLVED] Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi,,,, just going to fit a sapphire X1950 Pro (Here) http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/517...radeon-x1950-pro-512-mb-h.html#fichetechnique
Should i use the driver that came with card or use a different one,, did read the Help advice section you got but wasn't sure. If i should use a different one to what i had on disc please could you post the link for me ,,,, Running Xp Pro ....Im in the UK,,,, Thanks for your time Doj Harris


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

It's best to visit chipset maker (www.ati.com in this case) and get the latest drivers rather than using the (usually old) drivers on the included CD.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

This one then,,, Option 1 ???
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeonx-xp.html
i followed the wizard


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

The 7.8's appear to be solid, use those unless you have issues with them. If you do, move back to the 7.1's.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

I have the same card as you and have found the optimized *Omega drivers* to give better framerates in games, up to an extra 10-20fps at high settings.

If you choose to use this driver, remember to uninstall your current driver first to avoid conflicts, then reboot into VGA mode, disable antivirus, install the new driver and reboot to complete.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

hi,,,, thanks for the infore all,,,, Couldnt find the driver on that site,,,, Or do you have to pay for it? an extra 10fps ist worth it anyway is it? unless your struggling to run somthing and then it wont change a lot?,,, Doj Harris


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

Usually, I'd preffer decent drivers, but nothing hat will make your FPS drop. Omega drivers are actually preety good, if you tell me.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

To download the Omega driver, click 'ATI Radeon' at the top of the page and then click the yellow 'Win2K/XP' link at the top. This takes you to a page with several download locations.

The latest Omega drivers are based on the standard Catalyst drivers version 7.4 but are tweaked with gamers in mind. An extra 10fps can be as much as a 25% increase for some people, but if this isn't an important factor for you then stick with Catalyst.

Note: If you go for Catalyst, you don't have to install the Catalyst Control Centre. It offers convenience for changing advanced settings but is not a required component. It uses a fair amount of system resources and slows down Windows startup, and games will run just as well without it installed. It's up to you.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

Ok thanks,,,,,, think i will go with the Omega driver, lol,,,, sorry to be clown on times,,,, Just learning about PCs,,,,,, getting better but there is so much to learn. I came here for help and should have trusted you in the first place.... Thanks for the extra information as it helps to make decisions :smile:


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

Hi,,,, Gone with the Omega driver,,,, Is there a software temperature monitoring program for ATI card


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

ATi Tray Tools from my sig as well as ATiTool have monitoring utilities.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

Ok thanks,,,,, i put a temp monitor down by my clock (GPU) and idle was 48 and its been up to 64 when playing games. when playing games i get a yellow clock top right of screen and was 76 and the other game was 35 but when going through game menu it went red about 12 and when loading game it went red. Could you give me a bit of infore on the clock top right of game,,,,, and i thought 48 idle was a bit high too ? Im new to watching temperatures and not into overclocking. Thanks for you time.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

Those are good temps. Not sure why it went down so low though. Which utility did you use?


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

I used the ATI Tray Tools, whats was the differnce between the one by clock GPU and the one top right that appeared when playing games? 
What do you mean went down so low?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

I think I misunderstood you. Can you take a screenshot of the ATI Tray Tools monitor?


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

attchment, Word doc screen shot,,,,,, The temperature top and bottom right are diff,,,,, where the one in the screen shot is yellow,,,,,, when loading games it goes red,,,,,


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

What is the highest the temperature goes?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*



dojharris said:


> whats was the differnce between the one by clock GPU and the one top right that appeared when playing games?


The number in the top right of games is showing the frames per second, not temperatures.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

ok,,,,70 is the highest temp do far,,,,,, arrr frames per second,,,, What about these and why do i have 2 at 127 boiling i guess. Guess my motherboard not supporting them 2


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

70 is OK, but don't let it go above that. The 127 is probably the FPS.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

Its been up to 73 now,,,, what can i do to make it lower or will that be ok. all is at default setting


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

For that card it is a little on the high side but it is still OK. Don't let it get higher. How many fans do you have on your video card?


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

Just the one that came on the card and i got this for it too http://www.thecoolingshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=939


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

How many case fans total do you have?


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

one on the side and one on the back Heres my case >>> http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=112994&sourceid=2021 
Its a Mini Tower Case and i think that is my biggest problem but havent got money to buy a bigger one,,,,, None of the case fans have a speed monitor ,,,


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

Try mounting a fan in the front (an 80mm would be sufficient) and pick up one of these.
http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=97637&Tab=2&NoMapp=0


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

I have all ready tried the ANTEC Cooler/expansion slot cooler f VGA card Here > http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=97637&Tab=2&NoMapp=0 But it didnt fit as there wasnt enough clearence as the PCI slot on motherboard wouldnt let it go all the way down


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

Do you have an intake fan?


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Driver advice sapphire X1950 Pro*

No,,,, i will get an intake fan for the front?


----------

